# Ex pats in Kapparis???



## Tracylo09 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hello, this is my second post. I was wondering how large the ex pat community is in Kapparis as I noticed there seemed to be quite a few there whilst on holiday at Christmas. Are there many people with children of school age? 

We are considering moving to the Pernera area of Protaras (see my earlier post) but noticed that there does seem to be a larger community at Kapparis which I believe is open all year round. I would be grateful for any help.

Regards Tracy


----------



## philandbev (May 8, 2009)

Tracylo09 said:


> Hello, this is my second post. I was wondering how large the ex pat community is in Kapparis as I noticed there seemed to be quite a few there whilst on holiday at Christmas. Are there many people with children of school age?
> 
> We are considering moving to the Pernera area of Protaras (see my earlier post) but noticed that there does seem to be a larger community at Kapparis which I believe is open all year round. I would be grateful for any help.
> 
> Regards Tracy


There is a very large ex pat community in Kapparis, the majority of residents on our complex are British. Most of the shops/restaurants in Kapparis and Paralimni are open all year round, whilst Pernera and Protaras are ghost towns come November.

Phil


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

We visited Protaras at the end of April last year. Before we visited we stopped in Ayia Napa for a few hours on the Nissi, which was quite busy considering it was only April. When we got into Protaras is was dead, totally dead. We drove through with stopping as nothing much was open. (one or two bars maybe but we knew no-one would be in there). 

There wasn't too much happening in Kaparis either - but on the day I think there was an event (wedding or something) which made the place look busier.


----------



## Mdoertaro Verlo (Nov 9, 2008)

Kapparis is full of brits ! Superb sandy beach known has Firemans Beach, down the side of Tony Restaurant on the Kennedy avenue


----------



## chrissie (Feb 20, 2008)

*paralimni*



Tracylo09 said:


> Hello, this is my second post. I was wondering how large the ex pat community is in Kapparis as I noticed there seemed to be quite a few there whilst on holiday at Christmas. Are there many people with children of school age?
> 
> We are considering moving to the Pernera area of Protaras (see my earlier post) but noticed that there does seem to be a larger community at Kapparis which I believe is open all year round. I would be grateful for any help.
> 
> Regards Tracy


hi tracy . we are moving to paralimni in march 21 this year. i dont know any one it would be nice to find expats in paralimni area . we have had the apartment for 3 years and its the best thing we did the uk is cold and depressing . life is too short and if you wont to move do it if you dont like it come back at least you can say you have tryed it pernera and kapparis is 10 mins from us .


----------



## madmum54 (Apr 24, 2016)

we have viewed houses in frenaros, paralimni & kapparis. found my favourite house & area is kapparis. BUT similar house id 90000 euro more in kapparis. liked frenaros & lovely outlook over fields from house but thinking might be too quiet. 
ok im not young at 61 & hubby 66 but have 10 year old daughter so while he would be happy just sitting around mainly by pool in winter me & daughter will be out doing things. 
find cyprus great as no problems going in to hotels for evening entertainment, she loves doing karaoke!!!! suppose as long as spending money in bar they dont care that not residents

didnt help when i looked on a website about frenaros & surrounding villages which said a favourite for retired people looking to spend their twilight days. not my thoughts of moving to cyprus intend spending school holidays & weekends on beach & going out in evening. OK am a bit past clubbing in Ayia Napa but kapparis, pernera & protaras suit us fine


----------

